# Korean transcription of dh



## Suni004

Hello!
I would like to know how is dh written in Hangul? 
Thank you


----------



## Rance

Like as in Gandhi?
It is no different than “d” in Korean.
We use ㄷ.


----------



## Suni004

Rance said:


> Like as in Gandhi?
> It is no different than “d” in Korean.
> We use ㄷ.


Yes. Thank you so much.


----------

